# Help! How to make my dog stay in the tub..?



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently started giving Marley (my pit mix) baths. She doesn't like them, so she tries to get out all the time. How do I prevent this?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I put on a bathing suit and get in with them!:tounge: 
I was told when we got Leo that he was HORIBLE to bathe, "takes hours" as the old owner said. Took me exactly 15 min to bathe, rinse, and brush out a couple days ago!. IMO it makes them feel safer!. (I started when we had the Basset growing up and she HATED bathes other then when I gave them to her!)


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know if I could ever get into the bath with her, I'm slightly allergic to her but only when she is wet, so I get itchy all over my arms.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

The way I got Falcor used to baths (he's a Pyrenees mix and can very easily get out of the tub) was to make it a happy place. I taught him "in" so he knows to get in, and then I gave him TONS of treats. He still doesnt like getting a bath, but he'll stand there and tolerate it.

Judas is different. The second he gets in the tub, he's immediately scrambling to get out. We have a glass shower door, so I just get in with him and close the door. We also have one of these http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-Animal-Care-Rapidbath-Indoor-Shower-Kit-1-Pk/14711229 and it makes it go super quick. Plus, you dont have to touch them very much, so you wouldnt have as bad of an allergic reaction.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I get in the tub with the dog, once he is clean he goes to the back of the tub and I rinse off to remove that itchy hair. I have a nice sliding glass door so if it is completely closed the dog is pretty well trapped even if I am not giving him my full attention. Then I get out and get dressed then the dog gets out and we go for a drying off walk.


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I should really get one of the rapid bath things. I think it would be amazing for me and Marley. I should also try that treat thing, even with the water out of the tub so she goes in there with and without water.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

It's pretty handy if you get her happy with the experience when she's still little. When I brought my dogs home as wee little puppies, I threw on some shorts and got in the bath with them, bathing them in my lap. The material of the tub, and especially the sound of the pouring water, can really freak a lot of puppies/dogs out, and if you're with them, reassuring them, it's not so bad. If I was starting from scratch, I'd give her treats while putting her in the tub, and give another throughout the bath at random intervals. I've bathed dogs that didn't like the tub and their bath at first, and always kept one hand on their chest or on their neck (gently) so they didn't make a sudden break for it. I don't grip - just pet them, while keeping my hand there so they don't feel like it's wide open for a jump. Otherwise, I act like I do when they're not in the tub, and rub their ears, telling them they're so good, and all other little things that make them happy.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Practice a couple of time of day, telling her to "get in the tub." and give treats while she's in it, but DON'T give her a bath... not yet at least. Keep that up until she has it down pat. If she loves toys, bring her favorite to play in the tub with. Just work on getting her to associate tub with treats and fun. Do it for about a week, every day, even twice a day. Then when you go for the real thing give TONS of treats and praise. If you can still bring that favorite toy in, great! However, make sure its not right after meal time so she is good and hungry. 

Best of luck! Tell us how it goes!

ember

by the way, make sure the water is the right temp. My rat terrier has sensitive skin(and hates water) so I have to keep it nice and warm. 

If you're still having problems, take a shower with your dog. With tons of treats and praise, make sure the water is the right temp before putting her in. She'll probably freak if its cold.


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been doing pretty good with her  Thanks everyone for the advice! She's getting used to water, I took her down to the lake yesterday and she went all the way in for a stick, and she played with me in the water for a while. She still hasn't gone deep enough to be able to swim (still not sure if she can, waiting for the water to get nicer). Planning on giving her a bath either today or tomorrow


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

A life jacket can make an unsure dog more confident in the water.

Never needed to try this, but I've heard that if the dog wants out of the bathtub, you can smear peanut butter on the wall for them to lick off. Keeps 'em busy while you work.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

A life jacket can make an unsure dog more confident in the water.

Never needed to try this, but I've heard that if the dog wants out of the bathtub, you can smear peanut butter on the wall for them to lick off. Keeps 'em busy while you work.


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Never needed to try this, but I've heard that if the dog wants out of the bathtub, you can smear peanut butter on the wall for them to lick off. Keeps 'em busy while you work.


MUST TRY! Marley LOVES peanut butter. I could entertain myself for hours with her trying to her it off her nose!  Thank you for that idea!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Oops, somebody beat me to it. We smear peanut butter on the wall or put his treats, one by one, on the opposite side of the tub so he has to keep his head in the tub. Cherokee has never tried to jump out but he tries to hold his head so far over the edge that, when we use the hand held shower to rinse his neck, we sometimes flood the bathroom. This is a good day with his head in the tub. We also found that he was happier when we put the bath mat on the tub floor so it was more secure and not so slippery.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Never needed to try this, but I've heard that if the dog wants out of the bathtub, you can smear peanut butter on the wall for them to lick off. Keeps 'em busy while you work.


...Brilliant! 

Like a few other people, I just climb right in with my dogs. Kind of a tight squeeze, because they fill up most of the tub on their own, but I find it helps keep them calm to have me in there "suffering" with them


----------

